# Ren And Stimpy



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Has anyone got the DVDs of the Ren and Stimpy TV shows I could borrow for a few days?

2nd best cartoon ever


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

whats the 1st?,i reckon has to be the simpsons or futurama


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, Simpsons









Futurama is 3rd


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry Ive only got Ren & Stimpy on VHS.

I think Futurama is fab, prefer it to the Simpsons these days.

But how about Cow & Chicken, they've got to be the natural successors to R&S.

Foz


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Happy, Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy, Joy
















R & S were very cool


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

err what about Dangermouse, Rubarb & Custard, South Park, Hong Kong Phooey amongst others?









even Spongebob is better than R&S imho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> err what about Dangermouse, Rubarb & Custard, South Park, Hong Kong Phooey amongst others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dangermouse beats them all in my opinion even The Simpsons, Futurama & South Park, all of which are excellent


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > err what about Dangermouse, Rubarb & Custard, South Park, Hong Kong Phooey amongst others?
> ...


I got my nipper the entire set of Dangermouse and Duckula DVD's. We watch them when we're tired of Captain Scarlet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I forgot about Duckula, another classic


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jasereeno, you are soooooooo a man after my own heart!!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Family Guy is a great one. Didnt know Ren and Stimpy were on DVD though!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Family guy is good too, R+S is region 1 American import only DVD I think, I think Ill just buy them


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Family Guy is a great one.


Excellent. So is 'American Dad'


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dapper said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Family Guy is a great one.
> ...


It is!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

get your downloading hat on


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pugster said:


> get your downloading hat on


Don't you mean Happy Helmet?

(in Ren voice) "I am so happy I can hardly contain myself"

cheers

Foz


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> whats the 1st?,i reckon has to be the simpsons or futurama


No-one ever seems to mention the Hillbilly Bears - Maw, Paw, Floral & Shag Rug, who lived in the Blue Ridge Mountains - the best cartoon series ever from Hanna Barbera in the 1960s, and IMO of all time.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't forget Rocco's Modern Life.


----------

